# Panama



## Canuck (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at the Avalon outside of Panama City?  If so, I would love to hear about the resort and your experience in Panama.  Also, is there any "good" beaches in Panama?  We would be traveling with 2 kids, ages 6 & 7 so we would want a bit of a beach town, but it doesn't have to be huge.  I was in Panama 14 years ago, WAY before kids and we stayed in Boca, it wasn't much back then......I imagine it's changed?!?  

Thank you!


----------

